

Downtown is for People (1958) - wallflower
http://fortune.com/2011/09/18/downtown-is-for-people-fortune-classic-1958/

======
brudenell
"Designing a dream city is easy; rebuilding a living one takes
imagination."... so true. Thank you wallflower

~~~
justincormack
If you liked that I recommend Jane Jacob's books, Cities and the Wealth of
Nations is the classic.

